# Anybody know what this bottle is? G.H Simmons



## sengirg (Aug 23, 2019)

Hey everybody, I am new to the site and fairly new to finding old bottles and recently found this bottle. I tried to do some online research and found a few G.H Simmons stoneware bottles that were worth considerable amounts but I can't seem to find anything on this particular bottle. It says G.H Simmons on one side with CH.T P.E.I on the other side. The bottle is thick/heavy, and there are lots of bubbles in it. If you have any idea please let me know, i'm interested in learning more.

Thanks


----------



## sandchip (Aug 23, 2019)

If you could post a few pictures of your bottle, it would help us help you.  Look forward to seeing it, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## sengirg (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks, I updated with 4 more pictures.. I hope they are viewable. I found this bottle in a dump site that from what I can tell ranges anywhere from 1860's to 1940s


----------



## sandchip (Aug 23, 2019)

Not seeing any pictures.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm not seeing any pictures either, although I can tell from your description alone that it's a good one.  It's definitely some sort of soda bottle and probably a fairly early one. I don't know about value but I imagine it's not insignificant, although Simmons was one of the bigger Charlottetown bottlers so I don't know how rare it will be.


----------



## sengirg (Aug 24, 2019)

I attempted to fix, I uploaded 2 photos.. Hopefully it worked this time.


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 24, 2019)

That Simmons bottle is listed in the Hutchbook as scarce, and the CH PEI stands for Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island, which makes it Canadian. Beautiful bottle!

http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Dir...nd_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 24, 2019)

Oh yeah that's a great find!  I've still never found a Hutchinson bottle before.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 25, 2019)

I've seen 3 piece mold Hutchinson Bottles before but that looks like a 4 piece? Nice find. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## bottle rebel (Aug 27, 2019)

did you find it in canada or usa


----------



## easterner (Aug 28, 2019)

It is from Charlottetown , Approx 1880 , Good Condition worth Approx $150  . It is listed as Simmons # 2 in the Book on P.EI bottles put out last year by Gordy MacCarville. I called him this afternoon to get all the facts. His Book sold out already. Only a few copies still for sale from a couple of people that got a few extra.


----------



## Maggie (Feb 28, 2020)

sengirg said:


> Hey everybody, I am new to the site and fairly new to finding old bottles and recently found this bottle. I tried to do some online research and found a few G.H Simmons stoneware bottles that were worth considerable amounts but I can't seem to find anything on this particular bottle. It says G.H Simmons on one side with CH.T P.E.I on the other side. The bottle is thick/heavy, and there are lots of bubbles in it. If you have any idea please let me know, i'm interested in learning more.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 189845View attachment 189846


Any chance you are interested in selling?


----------

